# Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008)



## avchan (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear Experts

I have one query regarding filling of form Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008) that whether we need to enter Applicant's name under both tabs provided i.e Family Name and Given Name OR we only need to enter details in'Given Name'Only?
Pls clarify

Below is the extract from above said form which is bit confusing me.

Principal Applicant's Personal Details
The following questions must be answered by the Principal Applicant.
Question 1
Indicate your full family name (surname or last name) as it appears on your passport, travel or identity document.

Indicate all of your given name(s) (first, second or more) as they appear on your passport, travel or identity document. Do not use initials.


Thanks in advance for support.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

avchan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have one query regarding filling of form Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008) that whether we need to enter Applicant's name under both tabs provided i.e Family Name and Given Name OR we only need to enter details in'Given Name'Only?
> Pls clarify
> ...


An example:

"John Smith" is the principal applicant, His family name is "Smith" (the surname he inherts from his father).

His given name is "John", the name his parent chose for hin when he was born. He may or may not have additional given names names, also chosen by his parents.

He will place these on the form adhreing to the same format and presentation as his passport shows.


----------

